
Australia is now King Idiot of the internet - cgtyoder
http://www.zdnet.com/article/australia-is-now-king-idiot-of-the-internet/
======
taylodl
We can lampoon these people for writing "stupid" laws or educate them as to
why we secure things the way we do - how have we gotten here? What tradeoffs
were made and why? How might this be implemented and what problems might that
create? They need to be made aware of the trade-offs without insulting their
intelligence as that isn't going to get us anywhere.

